# Ksa 2014



## SandpitMedic (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone with experience working in KSA have any idea what up with all the different postings?

I see a few different postings through different "recruiting agencies" for similar Paramedic slots in the same hospitals- Jeddah & King Faisel teaching hospital and the like around KSA. Why so many different companies? Who actually hires for those hospitals, for ambulance services or ER techs? I've applied through several to which I've been unsuccessful, i.e Ben Khan, Pulse, and a few others. Are these folks just fishing? What's the real deal?

Please and thank you.


----------

